# Planning a Jeep Liberty conversion



## davcrane (May 24, 2008)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum. I am thinking of buying a Jeep Liberty and was wondering if anyone has converted one of these? It is a 2wd, 5 speed manual trans. I don't want to spend the money on it if it's not going to be a good donor car. I currently own a ZAP PK EV and I want something better. My knowledge is very limited when it comes to auto mechanics, but I have been doing a lot of reading and I think I can get the job done with the help of a few friends. Any advice?
Thanks David


----------



## onesojourner (May 6, 2008)

What is the weight on the liberty? What are your goals for it?


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome Davcrane, check out Nick's Jeep, sort of similar, good luck with your conversion 
http://www.driveev.com/jeepev/home.php


----------



## davcrane (May 24, 2008)

I'm not sure of the weight (I haven't been able to find that info). I'm not looking for a speedy car, just a get around town car. Maybe 55mph and and 30 mile range.


----------



## Manntis (May 22, 2008)

Jeep Libertys are _extremely heavy_ for the amount of available space: 4,950 lbs.


----------



## onesojourner (May 6, 2008)

I think you can get 30 miles out of that. You are probably going to need to go with a 144 volt system and 24 6 volt batteries. You might also be able to get away with 8 volt batteries to get that range.


----------

